# WikiLeaks releases video of US Apache helicopter killing civil



## Feels Good Man (Apr 5, 2010)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> *Overview*
> WikiLeaks has released a classified US military video depicting the indiscriminate slaying of over a dozen people in the Iraqi suburb of New Baghdad -- including two Reuters news staff.
> 
> Reuters has been trying to obtain the video through the Freedom of Information Act, without success since the time of the attack. The video, shot from an Apache helicopter gun-site, clearly shows the unprovoked slaying of a wounded Reuters employee and his rescuers. Two young children involved in the rescue were also seriously wounded.
> ...



Short: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5rXPrfnU3G0
Full: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=is9sxRfU-ik

http://collateralmurder.com


----------



## Vidboy10 (Apr 5, 2010)

Murder. Pure and simple. I'm getting so sick of American based on the actions of US murderers in uniform. I hope those helicopter shooters fucking die horrible deaths.


----------



## omgpwn666 (Apr 5, 2010)

That was crazy... I thought I was gonna be watching a video of a game... I should read next time.


----------



## Hyperlisk_ (Apr 5, 2010)

Vidboy10 said:
			
		

> Murder. Pure and simple. I'm getting so sick of American based on the actions of US murderers in uniform. I hope those helicopter shooters fucking die horrible deaths.


This.


----------



## luke_c (Apr 5, 2010)

It's just inhumane, and they was even enjoying it and joking about it...


----------



## Thoob (Apr 5, 2010)

That's just sick. How could they even _think_ those people were armed?


----------



## RupeeClock (Apr 5, 2010)

Thoob said:
			
		

> That's just sick. How could they even _think_ those people were armed?



It looks as though they mistook his camera equipment for weaponry.
Good lord.

It's really true..."Shoot first, ask questions later", makes me sick.


----------



## worlok375 (Apr 5, 2010)

WTF IS THIS? THIS IS JUST WRONG! TERRIBLE! DEMONIC! MERCILESS! RUTHLESS! MURDERERS!!!!!


----------



## qlum (Apr 5, 2010)

actually it really looked like they had ak's and an rpg to me.


----------



## Sterling (Apr 5, 2010)

Wow, while I have great respect for our military, and what they do, this is just fucking insane. There has got to be a way to kill the hostiles, and leave the damn civilians out of it!!!


----------



## Joe88 (Apr 5, 2010)

RupeeClock said:
			
		

> Thoob said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


you have a lot of people carrying shoulder straps which would like like assault rifles attached to it under those condition
and person leaning against the building looking down the street with a tube like device didnt help the situation


----------



## Minox (Apr 5, 2010)

Mistakes happen, that's just life.

But what really sickens me is that they tried to cover up the whole incident instead of just admitting their own mistakes.


----------



## RupeeClock (Apr 5, 2010)

...I hate you, Fox News.


----------



## Vidboy10 (Apr 6, 2010)

RupeeClock said:
			
		

> [/quote]
> ............iTV news may be the shitiest news program in the UK but they wouldn't even say something that stupid...


----------



## DarkMario616 (Apr 6, 2010)

I don't want to defend them for their killings but from the video it does look like weapons, maybe not an RPG but yes, it looks like it could of been potentially harmful.

Now instead of firing right off the bat they could of checked with something, binoculars or whatever they have...not something in black and white


----------



## Danny Tanner (Apr 6, 2010)

I wish the temp had a like button...


----------



## tinymonkeyt (Apr 6, 2010)

DarkMario616 said:
			
		

> I don't want to defend them for their killings but from the video it does look like weapons, maybe not an RPG but yes, it looks like it could of been potentially harmful.
> 
> Now instead of firing right off the bat they could of checked with something, binoculars or whatever they have...not something in black and white


----------



## playallday (Apr 6, 2010)

Alight, one big thing that I've seen missing is that fact that they were already most likely looking for terrorists.  So when they saw these guys on a crappy screen they fit the bill.  Still, they should have checked a little better then that.

Then again, this is the same place that the dropped a 225-kg laser guided bombed from a F-16 on Canadian Forces back in 2002.  Four Canadian soldiers died and wounded eight, they were just out for some exercise.

The US Army really needs to check better before they start shooting and bombing people.  Too many lives have already been lost in this war, we don't need to add to that list.


----------



## DeltaBurnt (Apr 6, 2010)

RupeeClock said:
			
		

> _snip_
> 
> ...I hate you, Fox News.



Places like Fox News will literally look for anything death or gun related, mistake it for "something else", and slap some video game propaganda shit just to prove how it's the devil.

They'll literally shame not only the lives of the many people who died, but even the people who were doing the killing, just for their bullshit political agenda.

They take *deaths*, and use it as their weapon. Sounds a lot like the devil (or whatever you, the person reading this, believes in) to me.


----------



## VashTS (Apr 6, 2010)

dudes, you gotta do what you gotta do out there.  i don't agree with war, but if you decide to go, shoot every fucking thing in your way and take no mercy.  hell even make them suffer.  thats what war is.  everyone likes to think it can be civilized but its WAR.  kill or be killed.  ftw and go crazy, you have every right.  if you are risking your life to defend something, you will do what you have to do..

so ive seen it.  is anyone forgetting the fact that these gentlemen WERE ARMED and FIRING.  i can't stand propaganda, at least edit that part out to make it seem like you have an argument.


----------



## DeltaBurnt (Apr 6, 2010)

VashTS said:
			
		

> dudes, you gotta do what you gotta do out there.  i don't agree with war, but if you decide to go, shoot every fucking thing in your way and take no mercy.  hell even make them suffer.  thats what war is.  everyone likes to think it can be civilized but its WAR.  kill or be killed.  ftw and go crazy, you have every right.  if you are risking your life to defend something, you will do what you have to do...im looking for the video, anyone got a backup link?  i needs to see me this.



...

You do realize that even in war, killing innocent people is still against the law...like everywhere.

Like the only time it's ok to kill is like in law enforcement issues (and even then the person who killed the guy has to fill out a shit load of paper work proving that he/she had a good reason), and in war (and like I said before only against the soldiers and no civilians).

Ever wonder why in war games you're killing soldiers, and not just random people that happen to live in that country?


----------



## Joe88 (Apr 6, 2010)

DeltaBurnt said:
			
		

> Ever wonder why in war games you're killing soldiers, and not just random people that happen to live in that country?


no russian?


----------



## Sterling (Apr 6, 2010)

I am sorry, but don't try to say that FOX new is the only one that does that. Go check other news stations/internet sites, and you'll find they all do the same shit. I honestly think that they are stupid for saying that, and that the evidence it right there in black and white (pun intended). They have no ground to say 'accused' as it has already been proven.


----------



## DeltaBurnt (Apr 6, 2010)

Sterl500 said:
			
		

> I am sorry, but don't try to say that FOX new is the only one that does that. Go check other news stations/internet sites, and you'll find they all do the same shit. I honestly think that they are stupid for saying that, and that the evidence it right there in black and white (pun intended). They have no ground to say 'accused' as it has already been proven.



I definitely wasn't saying it was only Fox News :\


----------



## VashTS (Apr 6, 2010)

DeltaBurnt said:
			
		

> VashTS said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I understand they try to make laws and guidelines in war situations.  They are bullshit, just like with law enforcement.  They can say whatever they want and as long as people stick to the story its all good.  I once asked a cop what it would take to shoot me.  She wouldn't do it.  But if she wanted to she could.  Long story short, I was arrested in the hospital wacked out on Coricidin cold medicine, I had a long time to talk to the cop lady and was probably legally insane at that point.  Coverups happen and its actually quite easy to do.  

My point is, do what you gotta do in war.  I'm going to live if anything like that ever happens and anyone in my way is going to die.  I'd defend myself in court and use the simple defense of self defense.  Unless its on video and can be proven I was not in danger I win.  You should kill whoever stands in your way when in the battlefield.


----------



## wyndcrosser (Apr 6, 2010)

You hippie bastards. 90% of the world owes their lives to us. So SHOVE IT! Seriously... 9/10 those Iraqis deserve it, any of you ever go into combat? I have... not freaking pretty, all those fun loving civilians, usually aren't just that. Corrupt, little terrorists with minds of egomaniacs. 

Enough of a rant. Again, there is always a reason why bullets were involved. If you don't know all the facts, STFU.

Wynd


----------



## Feels Good Man (Apr 6, 2010)

wyndcrosser said:
			
		

> You hippie bastards. 90% of the world owes their lives to us. So SHOVE IT! Seriously... 9/10 those Iraqis deserve it, any of you ever go into combat? I have... not freaking pretty, all those fun loving civilians, usually aren't just that. Corrupt, little terrorists with minds of egomaniacs.
> 
> Enough of a rant. Again, there is always a reason why bullets were involved. If you don't know all the facts, STFU.
> 
> Wynd



No.


----------



## Zerousen (Apr 6, 2010)

tinymonkeyt said:
			
		

> DarkMario616 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## DeltaBurnt (Apr 6, 2010)

VashTS said:
			
		

> DeltaBurnt said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



So not wanting to kill an innocent person for no apparent reason just because of a stereotype makes you a hippie.

Damn, the world has changed.


----------



## Zerousen (Apr 6, 2010)

Arctic said:
			
		

> The US Army really needs to check better before they start shooting and bombing people.  Too many lives have already been lost in this war, we don't need to add to that list.



Reminds me of the Bombing of Japan. (shudders)


----------



## Zerousen (Apr 6, 2010)

DeltaBurnt said:
			
		

> VashTS said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wise words, From a wise Man.


----------



## Uncle FEFL (Apr 6, 2010)

I don't know where you guys have been, but it's hell out there. Those men are trained to hate everything about the Iraqis, _everything_. The military may not have a jolly time murdering, but you do have to make "the best" of it, even if it is murder. Those soldiers made a mistake, as that large tube thing did in fact look like an RPG from the Apachi. That camera sure in the hell didn't look like an AK though, and no one else was carrying anything, so I don't know where they saw the other AK's. Nonetheless, they are trained to be heartless during the war. From our perspective, they are all demons, I suppose, but from their perspectives, they're just keeping our asses out of harm's way. Not only the US has killed civilians, NATO has as well, which consists of many different countries.

It's like when you defeat an enemy of your own. You are happy once you defeat your enemy, while the enemy feels shameful and humiliated. In times of war, the victor is happy, and the defeated is obviously dead.


----------



## Advi (Apr 6, 2010)

wyndcrosser said:
			
		

> You hippie bastards. 90% of the world owes their lives to us. So SHOVE IT! Seriously... 9/10 those Iraqis deserve it, any of you ever go into combat? I have... not freaking pretty, all those fun loving civilians, usually aren't just that. Corrupt, little terrorists with minds of egomaniacs.
> 
> Enough of a rant. Again, there is always a reason why bullets were involved. If you don't know all the facts, STFU.
> 
> Wynd


A man who does not question the judgement of a government run by its own people, and the actions of the soldiers that are supposed to protect him but murder many people in the process for no apparent reason, is truly the worst kind of idiot.


----------



## wyndcrosser (Apr 6, 2010)

Do you know how big those rounds are.... those individuals knew when they were around people with weapons they might get hurt... they did it anyway. News reporters especially in Iraq, AF, etc. are usually in tow with the local insurgent populace. 

Don't debate things you have no idea about. You live in your bubbles and no idea how you got your life, your rights, and everything you hold dear. STFU.

And the dude who said "No", that was retarded answer. Seriously, yes you're hippies, or at least the majority of those who thought it cool to badmouth a country that has done a lot for all of us.

Enlist in the military and see how things really are.



			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> A man who does not question the judgement of a government run by its own people, and the actions of the soldiers that are supposed to protect him but murder many people in the process for no apparent reason, is truly the worst kind of idiot.



QUESTION WHAT??? I know why they did it, I give them points for doing it. I had those same types of individuals, just sitting around with cameras, we'd question them, and then 2 minutes later a VBIED (Car bomb) would blow up next to us.... and guess who caught it on film... those guys. Reuters and other news organizations pay locals to do their dirty work, these people were not good people.

You can put your thesaurus and poetry book away, and get out of your bubble.

Wynd

Wynd


----------



## Zerousen (Apr 6, 2010)

Uncle FEFL said:
			
		

> Nonetheless, they are trained to be heartless during the war.


I can see where you are coming from there, But their goal is not only to obliterate all terrorists, but to also save the civilians.


----------



## Advi (Apr 6, 2010)

wyndcrosser said:
			
		

> Do you know how big those rounds are.... those individuals knew when they were around people with weapons they might get hurt... they did it anyway. News reporters especially in Iraq, AF, etc. are usually in tow with the local insurgent populace.
> 
> Don't debate things you have no idea about. You live in your bubbles and no idea how you got your life, your rights, and everything you hold dear. STFU.
> 
> ...


You clearly have never been in the military in your life. Or even held a gun.


----------



## B-Blue (Apr 6, 2010)

Wow, 90% of the posts in this thread made more sad than watching that video.

...


----------



## Uncle FEFL (Apr 6, 2010)

Hatsune Miku said:
			
		

> Uncle FEFL said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This is very true. I'm not agreeing with their actions, but logically, they thought they saw enemies, so they shot them. 

I wish this even didn't happen. It is highly disrespectful of that squad's commanding officer to bring the children into Iraqi authorities and treat them in an Iraqi hospital, where patient help is delayed, instead of taking responsibility and nurturing them in their own base.


----------



## YumYumSauce (Apr 6, 2010)

wyndcrosser said:
			
		

> You hippie bastards. 90% of the world owes their lives to us. So SHOVE IT! Seriously... 9/10 those Iraqis deserve it, any of you ever go into combat? I have... not freaking pretty, all those fun loving civilians, usually aren't just that. Corrupt, little terrorists with minds of egomaniacs.
> 
> Enough of a rant. Again, there is always a reason why bullets were involved. If you don't know all the facts, STFU.
> 
> Wynd



YES


----------



## Monkee3000 (Apr 6, 2010)

wyndcrosser said:
			
		

> You hippie bastards. *90% of the world owes their lives to us*. So SHOVE IT! Seriously... 9/10 those Iraqis deserve it, any of you ever go into combat? I have... not freaking pretty, all those fun loving civilians, usually aren't just that. Corrupt, little terrorists with minds of egomaniacs.
> 
> Enough of a rant. Again, there is always a reason why bullets were involved. If you don't know all the facts, STFU.
> 
> ...


Nah, that was what stopped China from taking revenge for your countries war crimes.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nanking_massacre

On topic
Get shot at! In a war zone! 
If you play with feathers, you're gonna get arse tickled.


----------



## Maz7006 (Apr 6, 2010)

qlum said:
			
		

> actually it really looked like they had ak's and an rpg to me.



actually it really looked like they *were just walking down the street* to me


----------



## cup9192 (Apr 6, 2010)

Everything about this video is saddening. The war altogether, the recorded event itself, the mindset of those involved, the children involved (who simply know no better, little terrorists perhaps, but through no fault of their own), the propaganda perpetuated by/within the production of the clip, the discussion (both for and against)... wow. Just...wow. Someday we will be better than this. At least I hope.


----------



## ganons (Apr 6, 2010)

obviously theres much more that goes on behind the scenes. american army just press the get away with it button all the time


----------



## DeltaBurnt (Apr 6, 2010)

wyndcrosser said:
			
		

> Do you know how big those rounds are.... those individuals knew when they were around people with weapons they might get hurt... they did it anyway. News reporters especially in Iraq, AF, etc. are usually in tow with the local insurgent populace.
> 
> Don't debate things you have no idea about. You live in your bubbles and no idea how you got your life, your rights, and everything you hold dear. STFU.
> 
> ...



1. Iraq is a war zone, there's pretty much no getting away from weapons. So by your logic, every single Iraqi civilian should just be mowed down for that fact.

2. I suppose being told when you were 5 that hundred of people die every day for no reason, that you'll never be safe, and the US will never be able to fully protect you from harm is what you call being in a bubble all my life.

Even if I weren't in first person war situation, I'm intelligent enough to go "Hey they had 1 guy that looked liked like had a weapon, and several others were just standing there or trying to help them."

3. I'm not going to enlist in the military because I'm not a trigger happy gun head like the people in this video were.

4. I don't need a thesaurus


----------



## Flame (Apr 6, 2010)

wyndcrosser said:
			
		

> Do you know how big those rounds are.... those individuals knew when they were around people with weapons they might get hurt... they did it anyway. News reporters especially in Iraq, AF, etc. are usually in tow with the local insurgent populace.
> 
> Don't debate things you have no idea about. You live in your bubbles and no idea how you got your life, your rights, and everything you hold dear. STFU.
> 
> ...



Thank god im an atheist, and I have an opinion of my own, and not a blood thirsty vampire.

Wynd


----------



## ganons (Apr 6, 2010)

wow they didnt even bother to use binoculars


----------



## playallday (Apr 6, 2010)

VashTS said:
			
		

> so ive seen it.  is anyone forgetting the fact that these gentlemen WERE ARMED and FIRING.  i can't stand propaganda, at least edit that part out to make it seem like you have an argument.
> You know this is Iraqi right?  Chances are that they had guns to keep themselves alive!
> 
> QUOTE(wyndcrosser @ Apr 6 2010, 12:08 AM) You hippie bastards. 90% of the world owes their lives to us. So SHOVE IT!


Right now the US wants Canada to stick around to lose more lives.  I think you guys are the ones who right now owe us.


----------



## Berthenk (Apr 6, 2010)

B-Blue said:
			
		

> Wow, 90% of the posts in this thread made more sad than watching that video.
> 
> ...


Where's my 'True Button'?
The whole world is fucked, and will be forever. Why, you ask?
Because of us! The whole world was like it's supposed to be, and then we came.
With everything we're using. Cars, bombs, etc.. We're just a sad bunch of animals, but we're thinking we're superior to them, while, in fact, we're inferior.
Which fucking animal likes to kill others of their sort, just for the heck of it? Seriously. This whole war is fucked. We are fucked.
However, we'll just go on and terrorise eachother, be it human or inhuman.




Sigh...


----------



## nuker (Apr 6, 2010)

stupid US military vampires. i'm sure that they think they are heroes. a hero isn't taking lifes, he safes lifes.


----------



## Lelouch (Apr 6, 2010)

Also, just so it's clear, I think every thing they did was preemptive and wrong.


----------



## playallday (Apr 6, 2010)

Lelouch said:
			
		

>


They look like tripods to me.  That's how I hold my tripod.

Anyway, owning stuff like that over there isn't abnormal.  Every place has different "normals."  Like Canada, most people haven't even shot a gun.  But in the US people wouldn't even think of not owning one!


----------



## Big Kong Boss (Apr 6, 2010)

wyndcrosser said:
			
		

> You hippie bastards. 90% of the world owes their lives to us. So SHOVE IT! Seriously... 9/10 those Iraqis deserve it, any of you ever go into combat? I have... not freaking pretty, all those fun loving civilians, usually aren't just that. Corrupt, little terrorists with minds of egomaniacs.
> 
> Enough of a rant. Again, there is always a reason why bullets were involved. If you don't know all the facts, STFU.
> 
> Wynd



You're kind of an asshole, aren't you?


----------



## Skyline969 (Apr 6, 2010)

Flame™ said:
			
		

> Thank god im an atheist


Uh... what? You don't thank god if you're an atheist, because you don't believe in him. [/offtopic]


----------



## 5% (Apr 7, 2010)

I've yet to indulge in the many articles released by WikiLeaks but from what I've heard and read, this shit is serious & on a grand scale 



			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> WikiLeaks has probably produced more scoops in its short life than the Washington Post has in the past 30 years —  The National, November 19, 2009
> 
> 
> 
> ...





This post is a damn mess but fuck it and fuck you, and if my post is too hippy for you, fuck you  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




For more on how Propoganda affects war and those who are part of it, check out *Hearts and Minds*.

PS. I have nothing against Americans so don't come at me with that bullshit, and this post is directed towards no one


----------



## Defiance (Apr 7, 2010)

EDIT: nvm, I made a stupid post.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Apr 7, 2010)

wyndcrosser said:
			
		

> You hippie bastards. 90% of the world owes their lives to us. So SHOVE IT! Seriously... 9/10 those Iraqis deserve it, any of you ever go into combat? I have... not freaking pretty, all those fun loving civilians, usually aren't just that. Corrupt, little terrorists with minds of egomaniacs.
> 
> Enough of a rant. Again, there is always a reason why bullets were involved. If you don't know all the facts, STFU.
> 
> Wynd



90% of the world owes their lives to America?  Which 90% would that be then?  Stop talking shite.


----------



## DeltaBurnt (Apr 7, 2010)

TrolleyDave said:
			
		

> wyndcrosser said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I lol'd

Yah it's more like we owe our lives to 90% of the world.

France, England, USSR, Canada, Mexio

We've been helped by countless countries in many different disasters or times of war.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Apr 7, 2010)

DeltaBurnt said:
			
		

> TrolleyDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Most first/second world nations owe some gratitude to the other first/second world nations for one reason or another.  It'd be a sad world if our nations didn't help each other out.  Not sure what the US owes the USSR though, except they were a good "common enemy" for the average citizen for a very long time! lol


----------



## 5% (Apr 7, 2010)

screen cap for those who crapped their pants at the length of the video






"Look at those dead bastards"

Look at them.

Found this:






And thanks for the share Feels Good Man


----------



## Blastoise (Apr 7, 2010)

Thoob said:
			
		

> That's just sick. How could they even _think_ those people were armed?


They're americans... what do you expect? If it moves they'll shoot it.


----------



## Splych (Apr 7, 2010)

I watched that video... And showed it to my friend.
Americans... That's sad. Honestly, they treated that shooting like it was a game. 
One would expect them to take it more seriously, to at least keep it to their word. Looks like it's just plain wrong.


----------



## DeltaBurnt (Apr 7, 2010)

TrolleyDave said:
			
		

> DeltaBurnt said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



They helped us to an extent in WW2, and they also pushed us (more forcibly than encourably) to a new level of advancement during the cold war.


----------



## omgpwn666 (Apr 7, 2010)

mattpucc said:
			
		

> Thoob said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



This stereotyped guy


----------



## Sterling (Apr 7, 2010)

mattpucc said:
			
		

> Thoob said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I am still wondering why people in other countrys think all Americans are that way. I know for a fact that people like those that are in the video make up less than 5% of the military and waaay less of the country's population. If all you guys know about Americans are from the news, and movies just keep your damn traps shut.


----------



## omgpwn666 (Apr 7, 2010)

And that's why I said what I said, I love it. Kind of like when you watch the news you get mainly bad news, so it feels like the world sucks yet it's a small amount of bad compared to the good that's happening.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





EDIT: 700th post, cool.


----------



## playallday (Apr 7, 2010)

Sterl500 said:
			
		

> mattpucc said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


To me it sounds like everyone thinks of Americans like you guys think of Iraqi people right now.  Both are wrong, but it seems like that doesn't matter.


----------



## omgpwn666 (Apr 7, 2010)

I don't thing badly about Iraq, not at all, how would you know how I feel about them? Just wondering. News?


----------



## Advi (Apr 7, 2010)

Arctic said:
			
		

> Sterl500 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Believe it or not most Americans are not that ignorant. Thing is, our worst voices seem to be the loudest, i.e. Sarer Paylin, W, etc. We may support our troops as a whole but mostly that's because the military is well-respected in America, the war on terror is very low on support anymore, and about the gun thing, that's the NRA's usual redneck griphold, a lot of people don't agree with owning AK's and stuff either. I like to shoot occasionally and the most I've used is a shotgun.


----------



## Sterling (Apr 7, 2010)

Arctic said:
			
		

> Sterl500 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Actually I work with someone from Afganistan, and guess what? He moved because there was a damn terrorist car bombing 500 meters from his home! He is a nice guy, and is very respectful. if that is how many people from the middle east are (if they aren't terrorists either), i haven't the slightest problem with them.

@ Advice Dog: I am an NRA member, and I don't agree with fully auto weapons because their only purpose is to kill. Every other gun can be used for sport.


----------



## redact (Apr 7, 2010)

wyndcrosser said:
			
		

> *90% of the world owes their lives to us*


make up all the statistics you want, that doesn't change the fact that the only people that truly believe that "'MeRIcA IS tEh BEst!"
live in America.

get over yourself you prick


----------



## Advi (Apr 7, 2010)

Sterl500 said:
			
		

> Arctic said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I never said the whole organization was bad, it just seems to be all black-and-white. I personally believe that every American has a right to defend, hunt and sport with firearms. Why every other country is against this is beyond me, they act like they're in the same exact boat as them.


----------



## omgpwn666 (Apr 7, 2010)

Aren't the only people who say that "MeRIcA" sucks the people who don't have access to it?


----------



## redact (Apr 7, 2010)

omgpwn666 said:
			
		

> Aren't the only people who say that "MeRIcA" sucks the people who don't have access to it?


i never said it sucks, i just tried to convey the message that the rest of the universe does not rotate around the country
also, why do you assume i do not have access to it? i can holiday there, if i wanted i could apply for citizenship there.
but i am content where i am.

and i know that other countries don't always have the whole truth portrayed to them
eg. a lot of people thinking that every single Australian is a bigot just as i know that not all people from america act as foolishly as Wynd.  but some do and just as i strongly dislike wynd, i dislike others that think the same way 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





anywho, i'm leaving this thread now so don't expect a rebuttal to your next dig at me..


----------



## 5% (Apr 7, 2010)

RIP Namir Noor-Eldeen(and those who were in the wrong place at the wrong time). Without him, we wouldn't have these stunning photos of the consequences of war:






http://img121.imageshack.us/img121/866/75321050.png (for full size)

Rest are here:

http://lens.blogs.nytimes.com/2010/04/06/r...ir-noor-eldeen/


----------



## omgpwn666 (Apr 7, 2010)

mercluke said:
			
		

> anywho, i'm leaving this thread now so don't expect a rebuttal to your next dig at me..



Alright, I see what you're saying, thought you were being one of them ignorant people who had no access to America and just spreads filth about America. But don't worry, I understand that not all people stay in a thread forever, so I try not to leave on a bad note. lol


----------



## ganons (Apr 7, 2010)

mercluke said:
			
		

> wyndcrosser said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



+1


----------



## TrolleyDave (Apr 7, 2010)

DeltaBurnt said:
			
		

> They helped us to an extent in WW2, and they also pushed us (more forcibly than encourably) to a new level of advancement during the cold war.
> 
> You've got the WW2 bit a bit backwards.  It was actually America who were the reinforcements, they came very late to the war.  Totally agree about the Cold War developments though.
> 
> QUOTE(Advice Dog @ Apr 7 2010, 04:41 AM) Believe it or not most Americans are not that ignorant. Thing is, our worst voices seem to be the loudest, i.e. Sarer Paylin, W, etc. We may support our troops as a whole but mostly that's because the military is well-respected in America, the war on terror is very low on support anymore, and about the gun thing, that's the NRA's usual redneck griphold, a lot of people don't agree with owning AK's and stuff either. I like to shoot occasionally and the most I've used is a shotgun.



Unfortunately the same is true for any nation. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  The majority of the population are judged by the actions of their government and the vocal minority.  It's why the majority need to speak out more against them when they disagree.  Unity isn't a strong ideal among the human race anymore though sadly.


----------



## Master Mo (Apr 7, 2010)

I saw a little of this video in the German News yesterday (along with some statements from WikiLeaks) and I have to say, that this is macabre...


----------



## 5% (Apr 7, 2010)

Watching this video again with the two Reuters news staffs in mind is a whole different experience. I know the helicopter had been getting shot earlier in the day from the east so the marines could've been over the edge from that, leaving them quick to jump to conclusions as seen with the van incident. Someone in a calm state(it's a given the marines were far from it) could see the van scenario as just good samaritans aiding the only surviving man in what looks like the result of a shootout. 

Reminds me of a time where a friend of mine jumped to conclusions over a simple "I know you do..." text message. He ended up sending "Love you" to his GF but punched in 1 wrong number, so the opposite end replyed to his msg...and he was certain there was more to the text, thus leaving him pondering about what the "..." could mean, until I told him to give me his damn phone, went to his sent messages, and pointed out the number he punched in wrong. It was just ridiculous how he jumped to THAT sort of conclusion that quick, but he was stressed that day, and I'm sure those Marines were too.

It did look like a AK 47 & a RPG for a moment, but?: 






Unless these news staffs had customized camera guns like in Jackie Chan's *Who Am I*....I don't know what this guy is talking about....a nearby shooting?






^ I lol'd when I heard this..I'm not sure how to react

It must have been a *thrilling* experience. Gunship Guy(& crew?) could have been one of those people who enlists for that type of shit like our buddy Caleb Gomez in _Obama's War_(http://www.vbs.tv/watch/vbs-news/obama-s-war). Provides a bit of insight on why the Marines have to be suspicious about many things while in a foreign country(Afghanistan)













			
				wyndcrosser said:
			
		

> I had those same types of individuals, just sitting around with cameras, we'd question them, and then 2 minutes later a VBIED (Car bomb) would blow up next to us.... and guess who caught it on film...



If this is the case, then I can easily understand why you would want/have to take extreme caution when approaching these *KEY WORDS* *types of individuals*

---

OH?!?! Just stumbled upon this...

"Just 20 minutes after that serious and disturbing event, a hellfire missile attack is conducted on a nearby house that from the roof appears to be under construction. and that attack killed another *something* military records 6 people but potenially, maybe significantly more another 6"

He also goes on about the authenticity of the footage


----------



## Uncle FEFL (Apr 7, 2010)

Advice Dog said:
			
		

> Believe it or not most Americans are not that ignorant. Thing is, our worst voices seem to be the loudest, i.e. Sarer Paylin, W, etc. We may support our troops as a whole but mostly that's because the military is well-respected in America, the war on terror is very low on support anymore...


I agree with you and TrolleyDave wholeheartedly. 

Can people stop quoting Wynd? Jesus, it only takes one [good] post to let him know he needs to think about his ideologies a little harder. We don't need a bunch of people flaming over and over. It's ruining the thread.


@DeltaBurnt: Going back to what TrolleyDave said, we owe countries stuff and other countries owe us stuff, to put it in its most basic form. Because of politics, we help whomever will benefit us the most, aka the Cold War. In WWII, Russia wasn't an enemy, after they were. Being a capitalist nation (mostly), there's no way we'd benefit from communists, therefore we took the side of the United Kingdom. France, to me, seemed bitter towards us after the war (though , still an ally). Plus, sometime after the war, Charles de Gaulle became the first president of the Fifth Republic, making the French even more bitter towards us (Gaulle wanted to be the war hero for France during WWI, but ended up being exiled to Serbia IIRC). It works the same for powerful countries around the world. In fact, the French are still extremely bitter towards us (more so than others).


EDIT: About "Obama's War," I'm tired of presidents engaging in war without the spineless Congress' consent. It's extremely frustrating to realize that other countries around the world who have a Parliament or something similar have realized that the PM or president needs to be put in check by the Parliament every once in a while. We are still backward on this issue. Congress hasn't declared war since WWII. Why won't the US' Congress realize it takes more than just money and comfortability to run a country? Instead of passing 1,000 unnecessary laws and buying their next vacation home, they should stick to the real issues.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Apr 7, 2010)

Uncle FEFL said:
			
		

> @DeltaBurnt: Going back to what TrolleyDave said, we owe countries stuff and other countries owe us stuff, to put it in its most basic form. Because of politics, we help whomever will benefit us the most, aka the Cold War. In WWII, Russia wasn't an enemy, after they were. Being a capitalist nation (mostly), there's no way we'd benefit from communists, therefore we took the side of the United Kingdom. France, to me, seemed bitter towards us after the war (though , still an ally). Plus, sometime after the war, Charles de Gaulle became the first president of the Fifth Republic, making the French even more bitter towards us (Gaulle wanted to be the war hero for France during WWI, but ended up being exiled to Serbia IIRC). It works the same for powerful countries around the world. In fact, the French are still extremely bitter towards us (more so than others).
> 
> De Gaulles animosity towards America was primarily because of the stance the US took during WW2.  Up until Pearl Harbour the US basically shrugged it's shoulders and said "Not our problem".  They helped out with materials and weapons but not with personnel. It's been a long time since I learned this stuff so the details are a little sketchy but if you look up the details you'll probably be able to find them.  It basically boiled down to De Gaulle seeing what was headed his way in the form of the Nazi military might.  He, along with Churchill, asked America for their help but were refused time and time again.  America wanted to stay neutral.  De Gaulle fled France shortly before it fell to the Nazi's but carried on the fight while living in exile in the UK.  There were alot of heated debates between FDR, Churchill and De Gaulle over Americas lack of involvement.  I respect Churchill and some of the hard choices he made in WW2 but he was pretty spineless when it came to America.  He was a big fan and it blinkered his passion.  De Gaulle had no such idolisation and felt animosity at the US government for not helping out.  I'm not entirely sure it would have stopped the fall of France personally, but it's possible.  Americas involvement definitely would have delayed the Nazis movements and they would have had to adopt a completely different strategy.
> 
> QUOTEEDIT: About "Obama's War," I'm tired of presidents engaging in war without the spineless Congress' consent. It's extremely frustrating to realize that other countries around the world who have a Parliament or something similar have realized that the PM or president needs to be put in check by the Parliament every once in a while. We are still backward on this issue. Congress hasn't declared war since WWII. Why won't the US' Congress realize it takes more than just money and comfortability to run a country? Instead of passing 1,000 unnecessary laws and buying their next vacation home, they should stick to the real issues.



Couldn't agree more with you their mate!  Personally I believe that politicians should be paid minimum wage plus expenses and should not be allowed to enter into any kind of "deals" with anyone.  If they get caught pandering to corporations or putting profits before their people they should be charged with treason and jailed for X amount of years.  Make politics about passion for your country, not passion for profit.  I know it's an unrealistic thing but a guy can dream can't he! lol


----------



## Sterling (Apr 7, 2010)

TrolleyDave said:
			
		

> Uncle FEFL said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Trolly that is one thing you have said that I totally agree with. I nearly crapped my pants. XD


----------



## Demonbart (Apr 7, 2010)

I saw this on the news. Stupid americans


----------



## Advi (Apr 7, 2010)

Demonbart said:
			
		

> I saw this on the news. Stupid americans


sigh.....


----------



## TrolleyDave (Apr 7, 2010)

Sterl500 said:
			
		

> Trolly that is one thing you have said that I totally agree with. I nearly crapped my pants. XD



It was bound to happen sooner or later. lol


----------



## 5% (Apr 7, 2010)

Advice Dog said:
			
		

> Demonbart said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Le sigh.............


----------



## DarkMario616 (Apr 8, 2010)

Was Namir Noor-Eldeen really the one who was shot down in that video? He's such a great photographer :/


----------



## 5% (Apr 8, 2010)

Just wanted to point out how the Marines kept referring to the one guy(Saeed) they chased down the street as "bodies"










Ah, *Weapons*. We originally went to Iraq in search for Weapons of mass destruction. A Graffiti Writer with a SLR Camera in hand will usually be lifted of all suspicions, whether he's on top of a roof or in an abandoned building. Catch my drift? Not to say there aren't any weapons around there, hell those guys in the van could very well have been looking for weapons. 

The Marines repeatedly requested for permission to engage the van because they were picking up "bodies". Stress must not be the only factor for their offbeat judgement because clearly they left their glasses at home, but that can't be:






Delusional? You can come up with your own conclusion

*The only kind act by the Marines here(intentional or not) would be:*






1. Marine(s) on standby, waiting for Saeed to pick up a weapon so he/they can end his misery. The military would've been in for some shit, had Saeed lived through this predicament to tell the story from HIS perspective. Either way, the truth is finding its way through the 
thick fog.

2. After shooting the crap out of the van and people, the Marine(s) give the victims a final moment of silence on Earth before they pierce them again with a second round of bullets, out of the blue. What.






^ This was a little after the first attack...I guess blind firing to be on the safe side isn't a bad idea in this case 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




All of my posts have been extracted from the short video. I'm curious to know how much of it is edited and if it was purposely edited in a biased manner to obtain a certain reaction, but apparently the full 40 minute video on Youtube is the raw unedited gun-camera footage, rendering it as viable source would it not? I'll have to check it out sometime.

---

http://www.amazon.com/o/ASIN/0374165734/

^I think that's the book the editor of Wikileaks was talking about. Can someone photocopy the chapter about the "Collateral  Murder" in Baghdad?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




---

---

Wikileaks screencap analysis

http://www.collateralmurder.com/en/photos-1.html

--

From that birds eye view, it must have been like a game of Grand Theft Auto, just shooting away at ants. No need to feel sorry since you can't see the emotion on their faces from that height anyway

--



			
				DarkMario616 said:
			
		

> Was Namir Noor-Eldeen really the one who was shot down in that video? He's such a great photographer :/



Yes. Marines in the helicopter were laughing about how the Humvee drove over his dead body 

http://www.collateralmurder.com/en/photos-6.html

--

----






Yes....A *1 sided* battle..


----------

